# Used Gen 3 Glock 19 Fair Price?



## Grettman

A friend of mine is offering to sell me his Gen 3 Glock 19 with several mags and night sights. It has fired "thousands of rounds" and is at least 8 yrs old if not older. He takes good care of his things and the gun is in good condition. I plan to test it w him. I am just very inexperienced w guns and even more so w pricing. He said for me to name my price but what is fair? 300? 250? 350?


----------



## GCBHM

With NS and several mags, on an 8 yr old Glock Gen3 with thousands of rounds through it, anywhere from $300-$350 is really fair if it is in good condition. I'd start at $250. The best price is the one you're willing to pay that he is willing to accept.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I would say $250... $300 tops based on buy back programs i've seen. Thousands of rounds makes me lean toward the $250-$275 range. That's a fair price and nobody is getting the better of the other. How many mags does it come with, and if a holster is included could change things though.


----------



## Midnight

God I wish prices were that in Massachusetts, glocks run 600+


----------



## GCBHM

For 8 yr old used Glocks?


----------



## DJ Niner

I hesitate to give a specific price, because pricing is often affected by local, regional or (as said by Midnight, above) even state conditions.

In my area, a well-maintained 9mm Glock is ALWAYS worth $400 or more, at full retail price; even fairly finish-worn ones sell at that level. For a "buddy deal", $325-$350 would be reasonable in most places (although not MA, CA, or certain other states/localities). In the last 3-4 years, I've bought Glock 9mms in very-good-to-excellent condition from friends or acquaintances for between $250 and $350, although the lower-priced pistols usually were slightly more worn, or missing mag or other accessories.


----------



## DJ Niner

Midnight said:


> God I wish prices were that in Massachusetts, glocks run 600+





GCBHM said:


> For 8 yr old used Glocks?


I believe Massachusetts still has a state-level assault weapons ban in place, which also includes high-capacity magazines. Because of this, only pre-1994 hi-cap magazines can be bought and sold, artificially raising prices on these sought-after items.

There is also a California-like "Approved Handgun Roster", and if the gun is not approved by the state, new models cannot be sold there. This pushes up the price on older (grandfathered) pistols like Glocks.

If I have gotten any of this incorrect, MA residents, please correct it, as I don't want to spread bad info around. My knowledge of these laws is a bit dated, as I haven't bought/sold anything to anyone there for a few years. I used to know (through correspondence) a blogger up there, but he escaped a while back.


----------



## Midnight

DJ Niner said:


> I believe Massachusetts still has a state-level assault weapons ban in place, which also includes high-capacity magazines. Because of this, only pre-1994 guns and magazines can be bought and sold, artificially raising prices on these sought-after rifle/pistols.


Yeppers, pre-ban 10+ mags can be $50 or more sometimes. Sks' reaching $650 or more. Honestly my state tries to bone gun owners at every turn. I can't even get ammo shipped to my house.


----------



## DJ Niner

Dang, you caught me in mid-edit; I got to thinking that it wasn't the AWB that actually was driving up the prices on the Glocks, it was the handgun safety requirements and the Roster. Close enough, I guess.

The first time I heard about the Massachusetts-required holes on the rear edge of pistol chambers (so you can see if there is a round chambered), I thought it was a bit weird. When I read online what the common name for them was (Mass Holes), I laughed so hard I woke up my wife in the next room. :anim_lol:


----------



## Midnight

Dude the requirements and laws in mass are so muddled and screwed up, that most lawyers and cops don't know our gun laws.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Thousands of rounds through a Glock is nothing. At most, you might want to replace the quide rod and spring and the trigger return spring. These guns should demand $300 to $350 at gun shows so if you can get it for that or less, you're doing fine. I have a neighbor friend who has well over 15,000 rounds through one of his gen3 G19's and it was bought in a private sale from someone who also put a lot of rounds through it. Just keeps on ticking.


----------



## GCBHM

DJ Niner said:


> I believe Massachusetts still has a state-level assault weapons ban in place, which also includes high-capacity magazines. Because of this, only pre-1994 hi-cap magazines can be bought and sold, artificially raising prices on these sought-after items.
> 
> There is also a California-like "Approved Handgun Roster", and if the gun is not approved by the state, new models cannot be sold there. This pushes up the price on older (grandfathered) pistols like Glocks.
> 
> If I have gotten any of this incorrect, MA residents, please correct it, as I don't want to spread bad info around. My knowledge of these laws is a bit dated, as I haven't bought/sold anything to anyone there for a few years. I used to know (through correspondence) a blogger up there, but he escaped a while back.


True, retailer pricing will be high b/c of bans, but that isn't the question the OP asks. In a buddy buddy deal, I do not think a well used Glock would bring $600. Perhaps on the black market, but not btwn friends.

Now I lived in TN during the Clinton era bans on hicap mags. At that time a hicap Glock mag ran for about $100, but the pistols themselves retailed new for $529, and used pistols in good shape ran anywhere from $400-$489 or so, unless it had night sights and extras like a holster, extra mags, etc. Now if it came with hicap mags, the retailer would usually put 10 round mags with the gun, and sell the hicaps seperately, but back to the OP question.

Do guns like the one mentioned in the OP actually go for $600+ in buddy buddy deals, or was that the general retailer price?


----------



## Grettman

All,

Thanks for your help. I tossed out the price of $300 and it looks like he wants try and sell it via Gun Broker. I didn't realize it but he is also selling a 30 round mag with it. If it doesn't sell on Gun Broker I guess I will have another shot at it (pun intended) but who knows. Thanks again guys.


----------



## GCBHM

OH Well...better luck next time!


----------



## Grettman

I will be just as happy picking up a Gen 4 at Buds gun shop. BTW, any opinions here on Buds? Reviews seem good but online reviews can be suspect.


----------



## GCBHM

I've heard good things about Bud's. Hard to go wrong with the Gen4. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 and love it.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I've bought from Buds and had no problems at all. Just pick a local FFL that won't rob you with the transfer fee. I paid $20 at a local gun store for this.


----------



## Billy113

you won't find a G3 or G4 in mass until a LEO trades up at a gun shop.as for the G19,mine is a late Gen 2,well broken in,and I never had a problem w/ it.I consider it to be the ultimate all around gun,simple,accurate,powerfull enough and easy for beginning shooters.


----------



## DJ Niner

GCBHM said:


> True, retailer pricing will be high b/c of bans, but that isn't the question the OP asks. In a buddy buddy deal, I do not think a well used Glock would bring $600. Perhaps on the black market, but not btwn friends.
> 
> Now I lived in TN during the Clinton era bans on hicap mags. At that time a hicap Glock mag ran for about $100, but the pistols themselves retailed new for $529, and used pistols in good shape ran anywhere from $400-$489 or so, unless it had night sights and extras like a holster, extra mags, etc. Now if it came with hicap mags, the retailer would usually put 10 round mags with the gun, and sell the hicaps seperately, but back to the OP question.
> 
> Do guns like the one mentioned in the OP actually go for $600+ in buddy buddy deals, or was that the general retailer price?


I don't think the $600 Glock was a buddy-buddy deal, but even if that was a retail price, it still can be a factor. It is my experience that the current price of used guns in the regional/state market will often affect the price quoted for buddy-buddy deals.

If used Glocks are commonly selling at retail for $400, then the buddy-buddy price has to be less than that for it to meet the basic buddy-buddy deal criteria. If the price for used Glocks is $600 on the retail market, the buddy-buddy price can (and usually will be) higher than if they were selling for $400 retail, but still be a reasonably good buddy-buddy price. A common phrase I've heard and overheard quite a bit at gunshops is "Heck, I have one of those that I'll sell you for $100 less than that" (or similar). The buddy price is almost invariably linked to the current retail price. Another example might be that you know a buddy who bought a S&W revolver back when they were selling used .38 Special police trade-ins for $99. When they mention that they're thinking about selling it, I can guarantee that even the buddy-buddy price will be significantly HIGHER than what they paid for it, because the current market price for used S&W revolvers is much higher than it used to be.


----------



## GCBHM

DJ Niner said:


> I don't think the $600 Glock was a buddy-buddy deal, but even if it was retail, it is my experience that the current price of used Glocks in the regional/state market will often affect the price quoted for buddy-buddy deals.
> 
> If used Glocks are commonly selling at retail for $400, then the buddy-buddy price has to be less than that for it to meet the basic buddy-buddy deal criteria. If the price for used Glocks is $600 on the retail market, the buddy-buddy price can (and usually will be) higher than if they were selling for $400 retail, but still be a reasonably good buddy-buddy price. The common buddy phrase "Heck, I have one of those that I'll sell you for $100 less than that" (or similar) is the one that springs to mind. The buddy price is almost invariably linked to the current retail price. If you know someone who bought a S&W revolver back when they were selling used .38 Special police trade-ins for $99, and they mention that they're thinking about selling it, I can guarantee that even the buddy-buddy price will be significantly HIGHER than what they paid for it, because the current market price for used S&W revolvers is much higher.


I agree with that concept, and believe that is pretty much the way it is. I just think he was talking about retail at the $600 range. I've seen Glocks listed for that, and even higher at times, but it has been a really long time.


----------



## Desertrat

I'm afraid to think how many rounds my G19 has thru it!! But then again....mine's NOT for sale.:smt1099


----------



## just for fun

Bought a glock32 back in 03 at a gun show that still had the factory "copper grease" on the inside of the slide. Owner said he had bought it for his wife, but it had too much recoil. Was selling it to buy her a 19. Paid $350 for it with two ten round mags. No box or paperwork.


----------



## NGIB

Here in GA it's hard to get any Glock for less than 375-400, especially a 19...


----------



## GCBHM

NGIB said:


> Here in GA it's hard to get any Glock for less than 375-400, especially a 19...


Pretty much the same in AL. The Glock 19 is one of, if not, THE most popular EDC pistol in the world. I love mine! I think I read something recently about the Glock 19 being the most widely used pistol by professionals and civilians across the globe. It really is the quintessential EDC gun IMHO. Size, capacity, accuracy, reliability, and price make it nearly impossible to beat.


----------

